# At what age should you start training?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan (at 11 weeks) will sometimes sit on command,but it usually works much better when he can smell the treat in my hand! 
Should I continue or wait till he is a little older?
Thanks,
Dot


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Keep working on it. I make Brutus sit multiple times during the day: when I give him his meal, when I put the leash on him to go for a walk, when we are playing fetch and he has just returned the toy, etc. He doesn't always get a treat, just praise. Brutus is 4 months.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It is never to early. Keep working with him, just be sure you praise/reward him a lot and keep the "sessions" short.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's no different to start teaching sit, down, stay,etc. than it is to teach other things, like no bite, no bark, etc. They learn very quickly. The earlier you start the better. Just remember that the attention span is not going to be so great, so short sessions are best.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for the responses!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, the earlier you start, the faster they learn. My puppies are six weeks old today and we only started learning "sit" yesterday. I took each one out this morning to practice and they are all wanted to *stay* in a sit for treats already. Brilliant pups! I had to coax them out of the sit and then they would park their rears immediately in hopes for more treats.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I took each one out this morning to practice and they are all wanted to *stay* in a sit for treats already. Brilliant pups!


Kimberly, I had to smile as I read this as I am picturing one or more of those awesome puppies in the show ring ONLY wanting to "sit" for the bait!!! lolol

You are right, the earlier the better when it comes to training.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Well, thankfully, these dogs are smart enough to learn how to stand for treats too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

One more note on training. Keep it fun!!!!!! Always end the session on a positive note.

Kimberly, your pups are ready for college LOL


----------

